# What the Australian equivalent of



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

1. Amazon.co.uk
2. Play.com
3. Boots


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> 1. Amazon.co.uk
> 2. Play.com
> 3. Boots


1. Fishpond
2. Fishpond
3. Hildebrands, MyChemist

Dolly


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have Boots over here, and it reminds me a lot of "Priceline"


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, I would say "priceline" is a lot like Boots.


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

I think Priceline is more like Superdrug. But then I am a chemist snob!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> We have Boots over here, and it reminds me a lot of "Priceline"


Ooo, not been into a Priceline...will have to investigate!

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Gail said:


> I think Priceline is more like Superdrug. But then I am a chemist snob!


 I think Boots is like Superdrug


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

Nah, Boots is waay posher than superdrug....lol.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I think Boots is like Superdrug


Boots is an upmarket Superdrug 

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL I never really paid much attention, although to be fair I did prefer Boots to Superdrug when I lived in the UK


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

A HUGE proportion of Australians order from Amazon. There isn't anything anywhere near as good as Amazon in Australia.

Remember there is more than one Amazon though - I use the American one at least as often as the British one.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

yep, amazon.co.uk in Australia is amazon.com  slightly higher shipping rates, but there you have it...


----------

